# Wow, wood floats!



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I went out to my place to do some work and found this:








I guess when it rained heavily a while back it was able to float this about 10' away:boat:. The concrete blocks are where the huge creosoted skid I use to stack lumber before I move it is supposed to be and had a couple hundred bdft of cedar and my bois d'arc stunp slabs on it . Also, found my lawn tractor's engine was full of water. Water must have gotten at least 2 feet high where I am standing. Spent the afternoon working on the mower and restacking instead of milling :thumbdown: At least it washed away all of the sawdust.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Well that sucks, extra work :thumbdown:


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Atleast your wood was still there and not downstream.


----------

